# Seeking advice/recommendations for a total beginner - 12 yr old girl



## Guest (Jan 13, 2007)

Greetings,

My 12 yr old daughter wishes to start snowboarding and I have signed
her up for a 5 week (once a week) beginner course at a local ski hill.

What I wish to find out is what would be a decent snowboard equipment
for a beginner at her age. I understand that the main equipment will
consist of the board, the bindings, boots and a helmet, but have no
idea as to what make and models are appropriate for my daughter.

From what I've read in here for far in here, unless you know what you want, you should rent the equipment. But if some of you can make some specific recommendations for boarding equipment for a beginner 12 yr girl, I would be happy to get that for her.

I also have looked a few snowboarding manufaturer's homepages, but couldn't find too much information on product recommendations for a beginner 12 yr old girl.

I would greatly appreciate it if someone can make some recommendations
for my daughter's snowboarding equipment, or even a link which has many snowboarding equipment reviews so I can read upon it. I don't like going into a shop without any knowledge and purchase whatever the store rep suggests. Thank you very much for your time and courtesy.

Oh, and another thing, what useful or necessary accessories or items I should also purchase for her to help her enjoy boarding more? Thanks again.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

were are u located?
my shop we do a Jr program, u buy everything at 15% off, them when she out grows it i give u 50% of what u paid for new equipment, and u can keep doing this every year until she grows into adult stuff

at that age, she is all about looks
look into K2 and Burton boards, they are the best for that because they can take a beating very well


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

buy a helmut is the first thing u need to do


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2007)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> were are u located?
> my shop we do a Jr program, u buy everything at 15% off, them when she out grows it i give u 50% of what u paid for new equipment, and u can keep doing this every year until she grows into adult stuff
> 
> at that age, she is all about looks
> look into K2 and Burton boards, they are the best for that because they can take a beating very well


well ****...i wish i would have known that hella long time ago >_<


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

most shops have that, just have to ask


----------

